# Cannot connect wirelessly



## MyMumIsOK (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been covered but i couldn't see it.

I have a D-link DSL-G604T router which i can successfully coonect to the internet with when plugged in via ethernet. But when i try to connect wirelessly I can't access the internet. I'm using a D-link DWL-G630 notebook adapter which has installed correctly. The wireless network is up and running and I can even access the router setup remotely. But whenever i try to access the internet it won't work.:4-dontkno 

I have got DHCP enabled and setup IP to dynamically find an IP address.

Hope I've included enough info. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## MyMumIsOK (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for helping


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : presario
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G630 Wireless C
ardbus Adapter(rev.E)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-46-7A-3A-62
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.21
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 August 2006 21:12:13
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 August 2006 22:12:13

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor DP83815-Based
PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-85-D1-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.189.94.2
80.189.92.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 August 2006 21:11:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10 August 2006 21:11:59

C:\>


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

The DNS server is wrong on the wireless card, it should read "80.189.94.2
80.189.92.2" the same as the wired.
Have you tried doing a repair on the connection? If you open CMD again type ipconfig /release (enter) then ipconfig /renew, and see if the DNS server changes.


----------



## MyMumIsOK (Aug 3, 2006)

*Cheers*

Many thanks that has got it working. I am posting his message wirelessly. I thought I had tried that but I obviously got something wrong.

Thankyou again! :winkgrin:


----------

